# Rode the new horses today!!!



## debiraymond (Mar 28, 2010)

After getting advice, we followed it!  We are putting the treats in a planter that has just dirt in it, and we got a trainer.  FOR FREE!!!! AGAIN!!!!  He came by today, after the horses have been here for a week.  It is clear they have been ridden before, and also clear they need a bit instead of that other thingy (I am new at this).  The trainer rode both of them around for a while today to get a feel for them.  Duchess is jumpy but not bucking.  Duke on the other hand did a full on four hooves in the air jump and almost dumped the guy!

When I got on Duchess, she was pretty calm - it was me that was wobbling around.  I clearly need to learn better form.  Ken rode Duke and had no problems at all. :/  This trainer also rides bulls and has offered to come back for at least 2 months to help us get them used to being ridden again, help us with technique, etc.

Both horses got sweaty really quick too, another clear indiciation they have not had nearly enough excerise.  So, we will be working with them 5 days a week at a minimum.  I think I am tired thinking about it.

I thank those who offered advise!!!!  Things are going well.


----------



## MissDanni (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! You must be very excited!
I was looking at the photos of your new additions in another thread, they are really a beautiful looking pair.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 28, 2010)

Great!

With warm weather coming, it will be easier and more fun too!


----------



## WallTenters (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like nothing wet saddle blankets won't cure. How great that the trainer is willing to help you out - and wonderful that these two have devoted owners willing to learn  And I think you're referring to a hackamore.


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 28, 2010)

WallTenters said:
			
		

> Sounds like nothing wet saddle blankets won't cure. How great that the trainer is willing to help you out - and wonderful that these two have devoted owners willing to learn  And I think you're referring to a hackamore.


That's it!!!!  Hackamore.  And what a WORLD of difference a bit made today.  Duke responded exactly like he should.  Duchess, the little spitfire, still had the hackamore on today and danced all over the place.  We are certainly blessed to have these two young men willing to come work with us and the horses for free.  They are loving every minute of it too.

Did you know that 6 men riding horses and building a shelter for them go though alot of beer?  And a TON of spaghetti!!!

I didn't mention that there were no back cinches.  Just front ones. I think for now us rookies need back ones too.  I still need a stepping stool to mount the horse.  I am SOOO out of shape.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Mar 29, 2010)

Deb it sounds great!  Don't sweat the back cinch until your riding in hills or rough ground.  They help hold a saddle through that, a front cinch should be all you need while your getting started.

My knees give me greif now so I have my horses all trained to help me mount.  There are a few easy tricks to this but my fav is the sidepass towards.  You might want to get these guys to help you get them started on this.  I'll try and explain it here.

Start with the horse near a wall, like the side of a barn or at least a tall fence.  It's better if the horse can't put their head over, they will get the idea faster so that's why I say wall but if you don't have one a fence will work, just takes longer.  Have a stick or whip about 3 feet long just to reach out to their hip with, your arm will not me long enough.  Be sure they are not afraid of it first, rub them all over with it so they see it as a cue not a punishment.  You don't want them overreacting to it or they will learn to sidepass over not to you!

With a upright posture and overhand cues direct the horse with your leading hand on the lead shank to walk between you and the wall, tap them forward with the stick on the near hip.  Start a bit away from the wall and get closer till the horse has to brush by you.  Quit asking when they get going and when the girth area goes past you and praise.  At first they will go right by and turn back to you, that's fine but work with them till they are comfortable stopping for a good rub when the girth area is right there, your teaching them your target at this point.  Be sure to get them used to being in tight by being close to the wall.  Do both sides equally.

Now make a dramatic switch in your body posture and hands.  You want the horse to noticed this,, and they speak body language so it's natural for them.  Stoop forward and use an underhand grip on both your lead shank and the stick.  Direct the horse forward again against the wall but this time if he goes to go past you block him with your elbow on the leading arm.  You should be about head/neck/shoulder length away from the wall for this.  The horse will naturally think you now with the change in posture want him to go the other way down the wall, and to do so he will take a step TOWARDS you with his hips.  Stop asking and praise that!  The way a horse spins when presented with a turn tight to a obstical out front is key here.  Praise the girth area again and in a few turns the horse will have the target idea again.  Reposition him along the wall and do it again.  Do both sides.

Once they have it (most take about 20 minutes) don't reposition him and combine the 2 moves.  From him facing the wall ask him overhand to step to the wall then underhand to move towards you.  back up so he has the room to move and still praise the girth area on his arrival.  Get less dependant on the wall, soon he will get that it's not really forward that your after, but sidepass.

Goal here is that when you want to mount you direct with overhand the side of the thing your on, and underhand for the horse to sidepass to it.  No more pushing the horse over or leading him beside many times before they stand, or having someone hold them there.

This is way eaiser than it sounds.  I had a video of it I did for a friend but not sure where it is now.  I can do another if your confused, but give it a go, the horse gets it easy, and it's a life saver on the trail.  Just get up on a rock, bank or stump and your horse comes to you, brings your sturrup right to your foot.  Do both sides so that if there is only something to stand on on one side of a narrow trail you can carry on after mounting.  Be sure your horse is good with mounting both sides.

Most of all have fun!


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 29, 2010)

adoptedbyachicken said:
			
		

> Deb it sounds great!  Don't sweat the back cinch until your riding in hills or rough ground.  They help hold a saddle through that, a front cinch should be all you need while your getting started.
> 
> My knees give me greif now so I have my horses all trained to help me mount.  There are a few easy tricks to this but my fav is the sidepass towards.  You might want to get these guys to help you get them started on this.  I'll try and explain it here.
> 
> ...


I am gonna print this out for the trainer.  I am sure he will understand it!!!  I still have to stand on a bench because I am not in shape at all and cannot haul my lard butt up that high!  They are pretty tall horses.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Mar 29, 2010)

Back cinches are mainly for calf-roping.

If you do decide to use one, get a sheepskin cover for it (real or synthetic) and spray Avon's Skin-so-Soft on it. It will help keep bugs off the belly.

An old cowboy of all people told me this trick. He got the idea from his wife mixing it with fly spray. I mix it with my fly spray too!

Keep us updated with their progress!


----------



## debiraymond (Mar 30, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Back cinches are mainly for calf-roping.
> 
> If you do decide to use one, get a sheepskin cover for it (real or synthetic) and spray Avon's Skin-so-Soft on it. It will help keep bugs off the belly.
> 
> ...


We have ALWAYS used Skin SO Soft for bug repellent!!!  Good idea!!!


----------



## Countrymom (Apr 25, 2010)

Back girths are also for cutters so when that horse dumps his front your saddle stays down! LOLOL  

I ALWAYS break a horse in a back girth because you never know when they will be riden in one.  Some who have come for tune ups or even heard stories of horses first rides with a back girth years after they were broke, go bucking and romping because of them.  So it wouldn't be a horrible idea to use one, but don't expect them to not buck if you wait until the future to put one on.  

I also like to use a breast collar to help the saddle from slipping too much.  Most time horses have no issues with breast collars compared to back girths.  

Overall it sounds like you guys will be having some fun with those horses.  Don't forget to get them following their nose while you are riding.  Lots of circles.  Nothing better than to get them broke in the face and soft.  

And don't feel bad about mounting.....God knows I have my time and have done it way to long to have such an issue.  I have horrible knees from years of ballet and it makes mounting taller horses a real pain.  I like to look around for a hole to stick them in...and then lots of jumping before I swing my leg over.  Make sure whenever you mount or dismount it is one full motion up and down.  Makes it easier and safer.  Nothing worse than a person laying over the saddle trying to get their foot out of the mounting side before jumping down with two feet and then the horse shakes you head first off the other side.  Seen it really.  It hurt to watch!


----------



## lupinfarm (Apr 25, 2010)

Back cinch for Barrel Racing too LOL, my friend forgot her back cinch once and when the mare slammed on the brakes at the end of the run she went right over her head hahaha..


----------

